

Before Git - pzaich
http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/

======
jesusmichael
There was at the time, 1997. An amazingly robust versioning system called
Bulldog... That integrated seamlessly with most CGI systems... Jobs refused to
use the system because they partnered with MS. The article read more like an
IT horror story... Of how creative shouldn't had admin access to systems...
Than an endorsement for git...

